# Calling All Vapers From Eastern Cape



## mohamed (21/4/14)

Good day 

I would like to call on all vapers in the Eastern Cape area eg Port Elizabeth to register on this site.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/4/14)

Hi @mohamed
Can you include your location below your Avatar - I assume you are from PE?

Couldn't resist


----------



## BhavZ (21/4/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @mohamed
> Can you include your location below your Avatar - I assume you are from PE?
> 
> Couldn't resist



Is there no way that we could make the location a forced field? Not sure if it is a good idea, but a suggestion none the less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Is there no way that we could make the location a forced field? Not sure if it is a good idea, but a suggestion none the less.


I think it should always be a choice. Some peeps do prefer total anonymity. That said, I think the vast majority do not mind, but just do not think to complete. That is where @Silver's gentle reminders come in handy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mohamed (21/4/14)

@Silver that is correct i am from Port Elizabeth i have been trying to include my location.just cannot seem to find an option .
Would be nice if we could have a subforum for the different major cities and then one national one.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

mohamed said:


> @Silver that is correct i am from Port Elizabeth i have been trying to include my location.just cannot seem to find an option .
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Hover over you name top right, click on Personal Details. Scroll down to Location, fill it in and Save Changes.


----------



## mohamed (21/4/14)

For some or other reason im unable to add my location.and also unable to see any users location aswell 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

Maybe because you are on Tapatalk? I can add Port Elizabeth for you if you want?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (21/4/14)

Yip. There's no options in tapatalk unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamed (21/4/14)

@ Matthee yes im using Tapatalk

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamed (21/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Done.


Thank you @ Matthee 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6ghost9 (10/7/14)

I am part of the forum but there is nothing happening in terms of the Eastern Cape mohamed. I am the one who got the battery from you last weekend Saturday. We need to get more Vapers from the EC so we can also start organizing some Vape Meets too  And you must get some more posts going here for what stock you have and sales


----------

